# tigers



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

hi i am looking forward into the furture to be owning a tiger would just like to no some info on where to keep them and what would be the dwa standards


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

the cat flap has to be of suitable size for the animal to enter and exit the house also should have a coller with name tag and keepers details also you cant call it simba but tiddles is ok
right im off to plat some fog


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> the cat flap has to be of suitable size for the animal to enter and exit the house also should have a coller with name tag and keepers details also you cant call it simba but tiddles is ok
> right im off to plat some fog


 
didnt get a word off that but if u are unsure u can actually own tigers in the uk


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you would need to show you can house it correctly and feed it safely without having to go into the enclosure all of the time.


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> I think you would need to show you can house it correctly and feed it safely without having to go into the enclosure all of the time.


 
cheers do you no hows big the housing would have to be for one


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> cheers do you no hows big the housing would have to be for one


 I'm not sure i did a bit of reading up on it while back, not that i would be able to afford to keep one mind. I read some where that the 'lion mans' enclosures were too small by 25% so that may be something to work with.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> cheers do you no hows big the housing would have to be for one


BIG!
If you want info on tigers, you could contact the Isle Of Wight zoo. They have the biggest selection of tigers in the UK in very nice enclosures.

Isle of Wight Zoo :: Home Page


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

why do you want to own a tiger will you be breeding them to help increase numbers maybe ?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

georgieabc123 said:


> why do you want to own a tiger will you be breeding them to help increase numbers maybe ?


Hey, that's a plan. Let's all get tigers.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i did not mean breeding so everyone can have a tiger i was just saying about breeding because tigers are in trouble


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

georgieabc123 said:


> i did not mean breeding so everyone can have a tiger i was just saying about breeding because tigers are in trouble


and I meant; let's ALL do our bit!
tigers are lovely.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I wonder if you could be government funded if you were trying to do a breeding and release scheme for wild tigers?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> didnt get a word off that but if u are unsure u can actually own tigers in the uk


 
yes mate there are at present 14 Tigers in private collections (bengal/siberian)
also 12 lions
2 cheetah
50 leopards (snow/persian/melanistic/amur)
amongst others like lynx, servals, puma etc

its not just a case of adding them on to your DWAL
it costs a fortune to build an enclosure
then your looking at a few hundred quid a month to feed it.
vets bills would be high too.
when i had my dwal last time i looked into getting adding a european lynx to mine i had been offord the animal for free but the cost of housing it was just huge and at the time i had 150foot x 50 foot garden and that was just about big enough but the fencing itself was 10's of thousands.


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

ive got 40 grand to build and encloser and 4 grand to buy the tiger i am going 2 be breeding them to sell the cubs onto zoos so they can realse them back into protected area where hunters are not allowed


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ill end this thread here then YOU ARE 14 YOU CANT APPLY FOR A DWAL

Also for you information as i can see you have done a lot of reserch allready

the vast majority of tigers in captivity are hybrids therefore they are not pureblood lines so can not be re introduced to the wild the only tigers that can be introduced are those that can proven pure blood by genetics and written documentation im sure some zoo workers who come on here will veryfy that


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> Ill end this thread here then YOU ARE 14 YOU CANT APPLY FOR A DWAL
> 
> Also for you information as i can see you have done a lot of reserch allready
> 
> the vast majority of tigers in captivity are hybrids therefore they are not pureblood lines so can not be re introduced to the wild the only tigers that can be introduced are those that can proven pure blood by genetics and written documentation im sure some zoo workers who come on here will veryfy that


 
this thread isnt for me its for my 25 year old brother


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> *hi i am looking forward into the furture to be owning a tiger would just like to no some info on where to keep them and what would be the dwa standards*


 
:whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> this thread isnt for me its for my 25 year old brother


I see this section yet again attracts the dreamers an the bullshiters!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

hmmmm is this viperlover the second??????? lol


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

i want an elephant!


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Your best bet is researching as much as you can, go to zoo's and wildlife parks and gaining any experience you can with tigers IF you can and then see if it is something you want to do.

If your only 14 then you have along way yo go so start your research early.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> ive got 40 grand to build and encloser and 4 grand to buy the tiger i am going 2 be breeding them to sell the cubs onto zoos so they can realse them back into protected area where hunters are not allowed


And then you woke up and realised this had all been a dream!!!

No zoo in the world is going to buy cubs from a private keeper to re release!!

This shows you have absolutely no idea as to how breeding and conservation programmes work, or how zoos operate.

They do not buy from private breeders, they exhange animals they have bred with other zoos.

Having read this, I remember a very similar thread a while back, from someone asking about keeping big cats, saying they had an uncle with a huge amount of land to build on, had loads of money to do so, then let on they were 14 but were asking for an older brother. Not you was it????


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ian14 said:


> And then you woke up and realised this had all been a dream!!!
> 
> No zoo in the world is going to buy cubs from a private keeper to re release!!
> 
> ...


Exactly, im sorry but its a stupid idea, however there is a guy on the forum that owns a tiger if you have a search


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol! okkkkk


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

no it will be for me not my bro but thats why i said into the futuer because i am saving up


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh come on, have a read of this, posted by you on page 2 of this thread:



> this thread isnt for me its for my 25 year old brother


and now this one, your last post:



> no it will be for me not my bro but thats why i said into the futuer because i am saving up


The problem with lying is that eventually you trip up and it becomes glaringly obious - first you say the thread is for your 25 year old brother, now you say its for you!!!!!


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Oh come on, have a read of this, posted by you on page 2 of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yess it will be for in the furter plans i want just my rep collection wa i got now and a tiger they are my furter plans so saving up till im 20 and doing alot of research


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> yess it will be for in the furter plans i want just my rep collection wa i got now and a tiger they are my furter plans so saving up till im 20 and doing alot of research


Thats going to be a lot of paper rounds then!! You are 14 years old, have lied (saying this was for you 25 year old brother, now saying it is for you), I would suggest that you stop now before your name gets known for all th wrong reasons.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

don't want to start a new thread but are there any rhino's in private collections?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

*How Much To Feed:*​ *
Various field studies have estimated that mature wild tigers and lions consume between 10 and 25 pounds of prey a day. This is between 4 and 7% of their body weight. This is only a theoretical average. In the wild tigers and lions will gorge up to one hundred pounds at one sitting and then fast for many days.. In captivity tigers and lions eat considerably less because of sedentary life styles that burn fewer calories. Captive adult large cats should eat between 4 and 6% of their body weight or between 9-18 pounds of chunk meat when fed five days a week. Because temperature, habitats and exercise differ at every facility, they should be fed no more than the minimum amount that keeps them in lean condition. I see much more obesity among captive cats than excessive thinness. 
*


Good luck with the food bill anyway you would need at least a fore quater
of beef a week for an adult and unless you get a good whole saler it would cost you alot. 
​


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

lol chuck a dead cow in and leave it for a week. But then you'd have trouble finding dead cows.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

*Fore Quarter of Beef (code H88) £5.84/kg 
*
* so onaverage that would cost you £195 per week to feed an adult male tiger.:gasp: Thats if my maths is correct:blush:
*
* 
*


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> don't want to start a new thread but are there any rhino's in private collections?


I have 2.1 in my back garden and my mother (78) has one female.

If we breed them I 'll offer the babies to gaboonviper2471. Mind you I'll need to see a copy of his DWA..........what he's only a kid, well thats that plan scuppered:bash::bash:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

theres a fella on face book called craig busch, iv heard he has one or two knocking around that he mite sell to you!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> theres a fella on face book called craig busch, iv heard he has one or two knocking around that he mite sell to you!


 Did he get his licence back?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Jczreptiles said:


> Did he get his licence back?


if you mean did he get his park back then no not yet


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Be a good job when schools open again after the Christmas holidays!


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> if you mean did he get his park back then no not yet


 he lost his park?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

mattsdragons said:


> he lost his park?


 Yes over a year ago now i think.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

yep his mother sacked him and kicked him out of the park, its all going to the high court in nz in the new yr apparently


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

firstly its for you then its for your brother then its for you again???
then you have 40 grand then you are going to save up????

so you rekon you are going to save over £6500 a year for the next 6 years if you want £40,000 which as a grown adult approaching 40 earning 25k a yeari wish i could plus that just aint going to be anywhere near enough

its nice to have dreams but i have found making them more realistic also makes them more achievable


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Even though I've skipped a few pages, I still find this thread ridiculous - as well as the OP.


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

made my day this thread lol. think i might get me a unicorn


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*tiger tiger*

Gaboon you know this is a Reptile Forum, dude. I don't blame you though I'd love a horse myself. Amazing creatures.

However on a more serious note why not seek out zoologists specialising in your "big cat" interests?

Conservation efforts perhaps, where you can gain more knowledge?

Likely though unless you're a Sir David Attenborough most experts specialise in specific areas. Snakes or Cats.


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

maffy said:


> Gaboon you know this is a Reptile Forum, dude. I don't blame you though I'd love a horse myself. Amazing creatures.
> 
> However on a more serious note why not seek out zoologists specialising in your "big cat" interests?
> 
> ...


 
its what im hoping to do yes i am 14 yes im sorry i lied but i am putting my mind on a tiger and i will save up till im 20 but if u all think im werid then go ahead say wa u like


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> its what im hoping to do yes i am 14 yes im sorry i lied but i am putting my mind on a tiger and i will save up till im 20 but if u all think im werid then go ahead say wa u like


if your dead serious id say try for it why not and if you failn at least you tried :2thumb:


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

georgieabc123 said:


> if your dead serious id say try for it why not and if you failn at least you tried :2thumb:


thank you


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

The thing is, no matter how much you save up, the money is gonna go somewhere else e.g. at your age and Xbox or something like that, then theres girlfriends/boyfriends which you have to spend copious amounts of money on, Christmas, Birthdays, all need to have your hard earned cash poured in, plus you would need a house with a large enough garden to house a tiger, so thats at least minimum £200,000 for one with a large garden plus the tiger, enclosure, food, public liability, DWA, health checks, vet bills, paying for a person to inspect the premises etc etc etc, not to put you on a downer but you ain't gonna have this money by the time your twenty unless you win the lottery or something, you need to have a little patience (as the Take That song goe's) if your really dead set on it your gonna have to wait a long time.: victory:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Does anybody know what size rub I would need to house a full grown komodo dragon?? And are they still DWA? :2thumb:


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

mustang100893 said:


> The thing is, no matter how much you save up, the money is gonna go somewhere else e.g. at your age and Xbox or something like that, then theres girlfriends/boyfriends which you have to spend copious amounts of money on, Christmas, Birthdays, all need to have your hard earned cash poured in, plus you would need a house with a large enough garden to house a tiger, so thats at least minimum £200,000 for one with a large garden plus the tiger, enclosure, food, public liability, DWA, health checks, vet bills, paying for a person to inspect the premises etc etc etc, not to put you on a downer but you ain't gonna have this money by the time your twenty unless you win the lottery or something, you need to have a little patience (as the Take That song goe's) if your really dead set on it your gonna have to wait a long time.: victory:


why thank you and i will then but trust me i got a ps3 so no need 2 spend my money on consoles gfs now and then but tha will be my mum n dads money and hopefully if i get the job i want i will have enough money witch is to become a fire fighter and you dont get many teens wanting to be a fire fighter now do ya :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Firefighters in Bath are on 24k a year.


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

mark elliott said:


> Firefighters in Bath are on 24k a year.


in stoke the starting wage is that


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm sorry but why is anyone even bothering to reply this obvious plonker??


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

just when we all though it was safe to go back on the forum along comes gaboonviper2471!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, your not from southampton are you?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> in stoke the starting wage is that


Where abouts in Stoke do you live?


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Just a few questions......
You build a cage and get your tiger.... what are you actually going to do with it? If you buy a pair and they don’t get on where are you going to house the other tiger?
You can’t go into the cage and cuddle it or take it for walks!! Who is going to look after it if you are away on holiday, taken ill etc. do you have a skilled vet with zoo
 experience lined up to help you if the animal is ill? 
Have you thought how lonely and sad the animal would be stuck in a cage just for your selfish entertainment, ego and one-upmanship?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

You should really ask this on the exotic mammals forum. I know they are DWA bt I'm thinking more people on the mammal forum could help you.

*eyes can of worms* :whistling2:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> yes mate there are at present 14 Tigers in private collections (bengal/siberian)
> also 12 lions
> 2 cheetah
> 50 leopards (snow/persian/melanistic/amur)
> ...


Hi Lee,

Any Ideas where?

When I was a teenager I spent a few days at a house in Weybridge Surrey that had a private collection of tigers.
It was the summer holidays and a schoolfriend was related to the owner. A huge house with a swimming pool, Gorillas, orangutan and tigers. The cages were huge and built around the large woodland on the property.
I remember the orang's found it entertaining to spit at us as we swam in the pool.

I often wonder what happened to that collection.

Al


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> why thank you and i will then but trust me i got a ps3 so no need 2 spend my money on consoles gfs now and then but tha will be my mum n dads money and hopefully if i get the job i want i will have enough money witch is to become a fire fighter and you dont get many teens wanting to be a fire fighter now do ya :gasp: :lol2:


lol dont u?
loads of kids in my class wanted to do it when older.
in fact 1 of the boys i went to school with (and my next door neighbours) and his 2 brothers have all just qualified.

tbh there is no way in hell ur guna b able to afford it wanting to do that. they r on a good wage for firemen and still struggle with their flats and cars.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> witch is to become a fire fighter and you dont get many teens wanting to be a fire fighter now do ya :gasp: :lol2:


my godsons dream is to be fireman sam


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> Any Ideas where?
> 
> ...


Hi Al 
if im honest the figures are about 6 years old but i doubt if they have changed much. I used to rehome any exotic mammals to a guy who started taking animals from retiring circus's among others, he had a couple of european Lynx and it was he who was going to give me one of the offspring, but he had allsorts the thing that made me nervous was his Baboon, christ that was evil, he didnt have a tiger though but did have a really old lion who was very tame. He lives or lived havent, seen him for a few years, around the Stratford upon Avon area.

P.S. the figures were official figures not some number plucked out the air the total amount of wild cats, which include Geofreys cats, pumas, servals etc in private collections at the time of the report i have was around 250, and i would imagine this number would be relevent today


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

gaboonviper2471 said:


> in stoke the starting wage is that


 firstly you will need to be 18 to apply to be a firefighter and at present staffordshire fire and rescue (if your lucky enough to pass all the entry tests) will pay you £19.394 rising to £20.202 during your development then rising to £25.800 when they class you as competent. do your homework ,which you should be use to, before you make any kind of statement.
regards mark


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

by the way did i mention i was a firefighter in trowbridge wiltshire?
regards mark


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

mark elliott said:


> firstly you will need to be 18 to apply to be a firefighter and at present staffordshire fire and rescue (if your lucky enough to pass all the entry tests) will pay you £19.394 rising to £20.202 during your development then rising to £25.800 when they class you as competent. *do your homework ,which you should be use to, before you make any kind of statement.*
> regards mark


i really dont think he does any or he wouldnt be asking the question's he does or making the stupid statements either


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

its just a shame that the threads on here that get the most interest are the ones started by either kids or people looking to wind everyone up lol!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> i really dont think he does any or he wouldnt be asking the question's he does or making the stupid statements either


 absolutely mate


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> its just a shame that the threads on here that get the most interest are the ones started by either kids or people looking to wind everyone up lol!


 hi paul how's things with you ?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

good thanks mate long time no speak, hows the collection?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't most people have to start on a retainer in the fireforce before they can go fulltime?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

This post is a complete joke. Whatever next? A great white shark or a grizzily bear? What I would like to know is what on earth do these parents feed their kids these days? Must be a lot more than 3 shredded wheat!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Jczreptiles said:


> Don't most people have to start on a retainer in the fireforce before they can go fulltime?


 no retained and whole time are different. with retained you carry an alerter with you 24/7 as you are just on call whereas whole time have shift patterns then are on call on a rota system but this does depend on the station manning levels and of course how busy that area is.


----------



## blackjohnzx6 (Jun 18, 2009)

*firefighter*

what about a dragon instead of the tiger aleast u can put the fires out yourself


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> good thanks mate long time no speak, hows the collection?


 they are all doing good mate. have you taken your dwal any further yet ?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

blackjohnzx6 said:


> what about a dragon instead of the tiger aleast u can put the fires out yourself


 :lol2::2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> This post is a complete joke. Whatever next? A great white shark or a grizzily bear? What I would like to know is what on earth do these parents feed their kids these days? Must be a lot more than 3 shredded wheat!


 
frosties maybe????? would explain the tiger fetish!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> they are all doing good mate. have you taken your dwal any further yet ?


 
yes got my license through back in october so all sorted, got it just in time for houten!


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> frosties maybe????? would explain the tiger fetish!


 Yeah sounds more like it, either that or the kid has been drinking ESSO!


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

if your serious about this, i've pm'd you the name of a specialist exotic cats forum i'm on.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

How could you afford a tiger on 24k a year? Has he taken into account what you're going to have to pay for in the future, eg. house, bills, food etc? Or are the parents going to be funding this :s


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Not forgetting he will need to buy a rifle and a firearms licence


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

OP is banned? lol.


----------

